# blond putting together a puzzle



## poeppe (Mar 25, 2002)

A blonde called her boyfriend one evening and when he answered the phone he noticed that she was sobbing uncontrollably. He asked her what was wrong and she told him that she was trying to put together a jig-saw puzzle but that none of the pieces would fit together. She told her boyfriend that she couldn't even find the straight edges for the border. 

He asked her what the puzzle was a picture of and she replied "it is supposed to be a puzzle of a rooster." He calmed her down and told her that he would come over to help her out.

When the boyfriend arrived at her place the blonde took him into the kitchen where she had laid all the pieces laid out on the table. He surveyed the situation and then said "Honey, I think it would be best to put the corn flakes back into the box".


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

:lol:


----------

